# Bobcat trapped and new hat



## Possum (Feb 5, 2017)

Caught first bobcat last weekend. Decided to try and make something out of him....

Started by skimming the cat. I found that the bottom of a treestamd climber works great to hang my critters from when I skin.

Then I fleshed the pelt. I didn't have a fleshing knife but found that a sharp chisel worked well enough.

Then salted hide. I actually used Borax. I rolled up the hide for 24 hours and repeated.

After this I washed hide in dawn dish soap.

Then I applied first coat of tanning solution, rolled up for 24 hours, then applied second coat. 

I tacked out the hide flesh side up and let dry one more day. 

Lastly, I worked the hide by pulling and stretching for a couple hours.

The hide ready then to cut...

I measured my head size and cut out pattern on two peices of paper (not enough hide to make from one) and top of hat was an oval. The size of top was determined by the band. 

The three paper cut outs were traced on hide and hide was cut.

Finally the three pieces were sown together inside out and a felt lining sown into place. 

Ta-da genuine bobcat hat! Sorry forgot to take pictures of the steps, all I got is the before and after.


----------



## dtala (Feb 5, 2017)

LOL, good looking hat


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 5, 2017)

*Wtg*

WTG, a hat to be proud of !!


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice. I thought about using a possum.


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 5, 2017)

You did a great job. BB


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks good.
I assumed you were a lot older than your picture.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 6, 2017)

Biggest problem with a great hat like that.....some nimrod in the woods with a gun that shouldn't be there might take a shot. It's a crappie thing, but can happen. Had someone take a shot at my skunk skin hat many years ago, just glad he was a bad shot. 
Another issue I had was the blame thing was hot enough to cook your brains on any but the coldest days (rare here in GA).

Loved that ol' skunk hat. Squirrels would literally charge the hat if I flipped the tail a few times. Made hunting them with my front stuffer quite easy. Thought about making her an orange vest but it just didn't seem right.

Hope you enjoy the new cover, just watch your knot in the woods!
Nice job on the cat as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2017)

Cool Hat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backwoodsman (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice hat.  Good job!


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 17, 2017)

Great looking hat, young man.


----------



## Fork Horn (Feb 18, 2017)

Good job!


----------

